# "Texas Bowhunters Upcoming Shoots"



## Hot4huntin (Jun 2, 2006)

*LSBA Shoots and Events*

Actually, those are shoots and events of the Lone Star Bowhunters Association and the correct website is www.lonestarbowhunter.com.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*LSBA Banquet Rocks*

I attended the banquet last year and picked up a dream hunt in New Zealand for a great price! If anyone is looking for some good deals on some great hunts, I encorage you to attend tthe Lonestar Bowhunters Banquet on June 12 at Southfork ranch in Dallas, Texas. I looking forward to seeing what hunts might be on th eauction block this year.









Thanks You *Lonestar Bowhunters Association *and *Scott Thomson of Southern Hunting Safaris in New Zealand *for making this dream hunt a reality!


----------



## Gunther (Feb 7, 2009)

HEY GUYS JUST WANT TO GIVE YOU ALL THE HEADS UP . WE WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A GREAT ATTENDENCE FROM TexasBowhunter.com & ArcheryTalk.com . YOU CAN GO TO OUR WEBSITE ( www.cinnamoncreekranch.com )TO GET ALL THE FACTS HERE ARE JUST A FEW . 

Cinnamon Creek Ranch Classic 2010:
July 24, 2010

•All unknown yardage 
•50 targets total 
•Scoring-center 12, 10, 8, 5 for all classes 
•Available classes: open, men’s bowhunter, women’s bowhunter, traditional, youth 13-17, and youth 12-under 
•No rangefinders period…..if a rangefinder is seen on the course at any time it will result in immediate DQ… 
•***In the interest of safety and the well being of our competitors, all classes must be able to draw their bow under control and without any undue difficulty. If in the opinion of the Range Official the competitor is having difficulty drawing and controlling the bow, the competitor shall be required to decrease the poundage to allow them to properly draw and shoot the bow regardless of arrow speed


Classes and Fees:

*Open- $75

Male Bowhunter- $55

•Release, fixed pins with magnification allowed. Stabilizer Rule- A front stabilizer or “system” including quick release and/or enhancers may be used, but may not exceed twelve inches (12”) in total length from the tip of the stabilizer or “system” to the point of attachment on the front of the riser provided by the manufacturer.
•A rear stabilizer or counter balance weight system may be used with a maximum of two extensions , but may not extend more than six inches (6”) in length as measured from either: (1) the point of attachment rear of the riser provided by the manufacturer, or (2) if there is no point of attachment the system may not extend more than six inches (6”) beyond the back of the grip 
•Maximum Yardage 40- 
•No Speed Limit-

Female Bowhunter- $35

No restrictions on age 
•Equipment specs- same as male bowhunter 
•Maximum Yardage 30
•No Speed Limit

Traditional- $35

•No age or sex restrictions 
•Bow must be either recurve or longbow without wheels or cams. No release aid, no sights, a single stabilizer up to 12” in length measured from the point of attachment, no overdraws, no draw checks, must have one finger touching the arrow nock, and must use one consistent anchor point. No marks on the sight window, string, or bow to judge yardage or use as an aiming reference 
•Maximum Yardage 20

Youth class 13-17- $20

•No sex restrictions…no speed limit…no draw-locks or crossbows allowed…no stabilizer, sight , or release aid restrictions 
•Maximum Yardage 30
•*Youth class 12-under- Rules same as 13-17 
•Maximum Yardage 20
Youth 12 and under- $10
Payouts
Open Class Pay out Plus Added Monies and Prizes
1st	2500	limited 1ST 200 ENTRIES
2nd 1250	
3rd	500	
4th	250	

Hunter Class Payout Plus Added Monies and Prizes
1st	1500	limited 1ST 250 ENTRIES
2nd	750	
3rd	500	
4th	250	

Womens Class Based on Entires	Plus added Prizes 
1st	50%	
2nd	25%	
3rd	15%	
4th	10%	

Trad Class	Based on Entries	Plus Added Prizes 
1st	50%	
2nd	25%	
3rd	15%	
4th	10%	


Kids	Based on Entries	
All kids under 16 will win prizes

Extras 
STEEL BUCK SHOOT , POP UP CASH SHOOT , RAFFLES FOR BOWS , VENDORS , FOOD .


----------



## Gunther (Feb 7, 2009)

*ttt*


----------

